# How old where you when you had your first child?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

?


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

27 for my first, 29 for my second. I felt like a *young* parent when I had my first, probably because of my lifestyle and because I look young for my age and would have people mistake me for a teenager. I still feel pretty young though and 32 is coming up. How did that happen? Slightly off topic, does anyone find that time goes faster once you start keeping track of children's birthdays???

Peace.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

I only have 1 child, but I was 23 when he was born. DH was 23 as well. I feel pretty young for being a mom b/c none of my friends my age have kids & I'm the youngest mom at LLL meetings & playgroups. The health professionals I've dealt with (which are many) for the most part act like I'm some kind of idiot & I'm assuming it's because I'm young.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I was (and still am) 25. I feel old to be having my first, but that's because I know several people my age and younger with two-year-olds. Plus we tried for three years before we conceived DD, so that made me feel old. And, of course, I look older than I am







so that doesn't help.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Three weeks after my 26th birthday, I gave birth to ds. In the area in which I live and teach, I am considered a "young" mom, though I personally never felt it. To give a perspective: I teach 2nd graders, and most of their moms are really close in age to my own mom!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I was 21. Its not particularly young in my area but it is hard to find a young and good mom.
Most people think I am 26-27 (I'm 22) so I don't get as many looks or comments as some young moms


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I was 19 and that was 24 years ago










db


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I had my first when I was 20. People thought I was a bit crazy, because I homebirthed, extended nursed, did the family bed, etc. I don't think I would have survived without all those bonding tools!


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

I turned 24 during my pg, and turned 28 during this (my 2nd) pg. I feel older now, but as oncewerewise said, I look quite young, and did feel very young when Soleil was born.










Mamasoleil


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

I was 24 when I had my son, and I had just turned 26 when I had my daughter. Seems like so long ago. I will be 36 this year and my babies will be 10 and 11.
And YES, the years are going by way faster now that I have children and I want the years to go SLOWER!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Labor started when I was eighteen, but I was nineteen when I had Sequoia








I was 22 with Dylan, and felt much more confident, informed, knowlegable and competent. But much of that has to do with my vowing to have MY kind of birth instead of my doctor's kind of birth.


----------



## hydrangea (Jun 5, 2002)

27 and 29, like Oncewerewise. I'm 34 now. Whether I feel young or old depends on who I hang out with. In the NYC most of my friends were about my age or slightly older. Now I'm in the country, and I have one group of 20-something friends with children my children's age, but all my homeschooling friends are several years older than me, and they also have children my children's age.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I was 20 with my first and will be 24 with this one. That's young for around here, which is ok, but it's really difficult for me to find other mamas who I fit in with and have the same parenting values as I do.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

I was 19 when Justice was born and 27 when Kaeleb was born.


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

I was 21 when I had my first, 26 with second. (I am 27 now). I lived in NYC with DD and Iwas the OLDEST Mama in my birthing class!! Now when I had DS (actually gave birth in Delaware) we were the youngest at 26yo! What an odd experience!

Funny side note is DD's new best school friend was a surprise baby of 2 dating divorcees. Their other kids are about my age! I referred to her Dad as her grandpa for sometime before I knew he was her Dad! Why? He refers to watching her as "babysitting" and before I knew her someone pointed to their house and said the guy their has a kid and his son was outside.


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

double post


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

had my first baby this year, at 36. I just turned 37. I look young for my age, but that doesn't change the sad consequence of waiting this long.








On the other hand, I conceived right away and had no real problems in my pregnancy, and my baby is stupendous, a world-beater, just beautiful.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I had my first 2 1/2 weeks before my 19th birthday. Not unusual for these parts.

-edited to add that, while it's not unusual to have your first child so young around here, I have yet to find another *good* mom who is my age.-


----------



## lucina3 (Jun 25, 2002)

I was 19 when I had my first, 20 when I had my second and my third was born on my 22nd birthday!


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

I was 32 (I'm about to be 33







). I think it is hard to meet other parents that are close in age, but also of a similar mindset.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I was 22 with my first baby (I felt like a 15 year old) and 27 with the twins, and 29 with Hunter. I'm younger than most of the moms who have kids in the second grade. It's kind of weird. I mean, I met a woman old enough to be my mom who had a kid in second grade. Go figure. Oh well, it takes all kinds to make the world go round. I'm content with the my choices.....


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I was 28, almost 29 when I had my first. I'd always wanted kids when I was a bit younger, but dh was in grad school, and we had dd1 2 weeks after he started his first 'real' job...so we didn't wait once it was an option (we'd been married almost 5 years when dd1 came along).

I was 30 when dd2 came along and will be almost 33 when baby #3 arrives. I'm about average, I think - all of my friends (for the most part) had kids about the same time I had mine...


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I was 25 when I had my first, and I'll be 35 when this one is born!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

26 for my first, 32 with my second.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I was 28 when dd was born.

Can I just say that I am really impressed by the youngest mamas on this board? Having a baby at a young age is difficult, I'm sure, for many reasons, but the fact that the young mamas here went "against the grain" and chose to breastfeed, sling, co-sleep. cloth-diaper, etc. is something worthy of praise.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

I am really surprised everybody is so young! I'm 40 now and was 38 when ds was born. I just imagined you all as my age.... It doesn't make a difference just changes the picture in my head of who I'm talking too, yk?


----------



## birthinglau (Sep 30, 2002)

it _is_ cool to see so many young moms. I had sweet pea (first and only baby so far) 6 weeks ago, I was 21. eight days later I had a birthday, so now am 22.

I am definitely one of the youngest moms I know, and one of the youngest "thoughtful" moms. even the older moms I know are mostly not as crunchy as me (they don't family bed or homebirth, or eat veggie, stuff like that).

I live in a conservative, college educated midwestern city, so that plays into it.

-Lau


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

I was 31. We started ttc when I was 28. It was a long hard road. For all of you who got pregnant easily, Count your blessings. It is so hard to get pregnant for some people....


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

I was 31. We started ttc when I was 28. It was a long hard road. For all of you who got pregnant easily, Count your blessings. It is so hard to get pregnant for some people....


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

i was just barely 21 with dd#1, 23 with dd#2 and will be 24 with baby #3. Whew!


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

I wanted to conceive before I was 30, and I made it by several months, so dd was born when I was 30. I'm now 32 and waiting less than patiently for the next babe.

Jen


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

I was twenty-five when I had my first child. Although I have since met many moms my age, at the time, very few of my friends had kids.


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

i was 29 with my 1st, 30 with my 2nd and 34 with my 3rd


----------



## southerncomfort (May 7, 2003)

I was 26 when I got pg with my first and, thus far, only dd and 27 when I had her. I'd still like to have my second and last by 30 but we'll see!


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

35

38

39.5

El


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

I was 20. For number 2, I was 30 (he was due on my 31st birthday but was 2 weeks early) - now onto number 3 I'm 34.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

With Ds1 - I was preg at nineteen and had him a few months after turning twenty.
With Ds2 - I was 21
With Ds3 - I was 23, now I'm 24. And feel OLD. and am the only one I know with kids period. Unless you count some of my mother's friends whose kids are now school-age.
Now hopefully, I will have inherited my mother's anti-aging genes and stay looking young for a long time. (When she was 40 ppl thought she was 30 lol)


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I am the black sheep in my family, and had my first child at 32. I wanted to be done by the time I was 35, but it looks like I will be done at 36.









I met my husband when I was 28 and we got married when I was 29. I am 5 years younger than he, and he was actually happy that I was young enough that we could afford to wait awhile before trying to conceive. I remember thinking, "What are you talking about, I'm almost 30, the clock is ticking!" But we waited for a couple of years because we wanted some time together first.


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

26 when I gave birth to Maya.

Christine


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

drum roll...... 43









got pregnant pretty easily. of which i'm grateful.

would have started sooner but didn't meet dh until I was 38, got married at 41 pregnant at 42 and baby at 43.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

When I had my first child I was 24 when I had my second child I was 27 and now with my third child 29.

Christina


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

Woooo hooooo, Trabot! Are you going to have another? I'm sitting on the fence at 40.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I was 20 when my daughter was born. I am 22 now, and ttc #2. I agree with the other young mamas, it is hard to find AP moms our age! (I won't even go into some terrible playdate experiences:let's just say they involve cigarettes, and bottles of Pepsi.) I am *so blessed* to have a wonderful AP mama friend,who's ds is 3 weeks younger than my Lu. On the other hand, it was hard to drift apart from some of my friends who do not have children, and who are at very different places in their lives.

Peace,
Katie


----------



## birthinglau (Sep 30, 2002)

hey katie,

I'm in OH too, we live in cincinnati. my daughter is very little (6 weeks) but I am 22 and so AP and crunchy it's almost off the spectrum in our city.... I'm always looking for like minded mommies.

-Lau


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

birthinglau-
Wish you were closer. I live in Peninsula, which is in NE Ohio. AP is not big in the midwest. i just moved here from the Pacific Northwest and miss it for that reason. There's a lot more support out there for mamas like us!
Katie


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

liz: I would have another child if we had a little bit more dough in the bank. I would just feel better. I wouldn't let my age stop me. So, if I wouldn't let MY age stop me, you know I wouldn't let 40 stop me. Go check out our moms over 40 thread in Tribes.


----------



## SLY (Dec 31, 2002)

I was 29- if I had my druthers, I'd have had my first as soon at 26- when my DH and i moved up here to maine. in retrospect, i am glad we had ds when we did. Im 30 now, ds is almost 1 year- and dont tell dh- but i find my self thinking about another one- but in the next thought i think- no, not until ds is older, but then i think, how much older? hmmmmm, we shall see... time will tell...


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

I had JUST turned 21 when dd was born and 23 when ds was born... However dh is 5.5 years older than I.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

i was 29 when i got pregnant w/ anna and 30 when i gave birth. we're not planning on TTC #2 until a couple of years from now.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I married at 23;

Had #1 at 27-
had #2 at 29-
had #3 at 31-
had #4 at 38!

Now I am just busy, busy, busy!

All of them born at home, extended breastfed, and #4 so far completely homeschooled.


----------



## angelfromalasaka (May 19, 2002)

first one at 37 last one at 38.5
we would have more but dh is oler so think this is it.
I feel like im always the oldest but so what!!!!!!
angel mom to grace 5/12/99 and drew 11/24/00


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I was a real juvenile

I was 16 when I had my first. I also became a grandmother at 36


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here...

I had my daughter at 21 and I am 22 now, which seems young to me for this area. Its been almost a year and I have yet to meet any likeminded moms my age... none of my friends are even thinking about kids right now! It seems like all of the moms at the groups I have tried are around 10 years older than me and I've had a difficult time fitting in. I'm begining to worry because she has no other kids to interact with.







Any other young moms have this problem, or am I just crazy?







:
Thanks








Amanda mom to Mabel (6/1/2002)


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

mablesmama.....this thread might be of interet to you.

http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sho...&threadid=5566


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Had an abortion at 22...























Started trying at 28... no luck. (Same guy.) I thought I would never get to have a baby...







And I thought I deserved to not have one. Finally at 31 I got pg again, YAY!! I always thought I would have my kids young but here we are... old.


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm with you Liz - I had no idea everyone was so young! I was 34 when dd was born (35 now). Oddly enough, I don't know any "young" moms - all my mama friends are mid- to late-30's.


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

41


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Curious, this thread might be of interest:

http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sho...threadid=46046


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I got pregnant with my daughter at 27 and had her at 28. It's funny, I don't really think of myself as a young mother, but around here, I seem to be. Most of my AP friends are in their lat 30s and 40s.


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Had DD when I was 41! Would have started earlier but didn't meet DH till I was 39. Feel so blessed to have DD and DH in my life. I am one lucky Mama.


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

I was 22 for Maddie and 24 for Mary-Grace.


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

37 for DD and 39 for DS (didn't meet my partner until I was 36, so I had to move fast LOL).

Melanie


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

stillforest:
this thread might interest you:

http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sho...0&pagenumber=1


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

I was 32 when my son was born, and I hope to be 35 when the next baby comes! We'll start ttc this Fall! I hope it's easier this go round. It took over a year to get my son started. But my periods are more regular now than they ever have been, and that's encouraging.


----------



## hulamama (Jan 4, 2002)

I was 29 for dd, hope to be 32 for my next.







Most of my college friends are all having kids now, but it is strange when I am the same age as some of my students' moms.....I couldn't imagine being the mom of a 5th grader!


----------



## Touch of Sunshine (Mar 24, 2003)

loss at 19, 20 when ds was born, 23 when dd came, 25 with next dd, 2 losses at 29 and will be 30 when this peanut is born.

wow, that's a lot..lol

I agree, it's terribly hard to find friends with common interest. Friends I grew up with are just starting their families. It's hard as my older ones are bored. There is one family that has 4 they are all close in age, which is nice, they are close to the same blend of AP as us. (Now if the ladies could just get along..lol).

Other than that, the last 9 years of my life have been led pretty solitary in the friends department.







but I don't want my kids around bad influences, I find it ignorant that people will smake around my kids, when they are told there are allergies, ds will get an eye infection the day after being exposed.


----------



## crunchywannabe (Mar 10, 2003)

1st--20 (just barely)
2nd-21
3rd-22
4th-25
5th-26(4 days before my 27th bday)


----------



## comet (Aug 22, 2002)

Wow! A Bell curve!


----------



## Shulammite (Apr 15, 2002)

My first was born 3 weeks before my 23rd birthday, my second when I was 25. I'm 33 now, and I think I want another one. I have always identified myself so much as a "young" mom (I was more than a decade younger than every other mother in my son's first preschool class. Two decades younger in a couple of cases) that I can't quite imagine having another babe now that I'm "old." Especially since I'm not planning on it for at least another 2 years. This really is a significant issue for me, and I'm not sure why


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I was 18 when I had my first child who will be 15 next week.


----------



## rianna (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, I am deffinatly the outsider here.

I was 16 when I had my first dd. I was 25 with my sencond.
Now I am 26 and pregnant with my 3rd. What a difference this time around!


----------



## Bug (May 19, 2003)

I was 20 when DS was born, and 22 with DD.


----------



## bloodrayne (Mar 5, 2003)

I am 24. DH is now 29, but was 21 when his daughter was born.


----------



## aimcar (Apr 17, 2003)

I was 28 when ds was born.


----------



## CandyLayne (May 12, 2003)

i had dd 2 weeks exactly after i turned 27 but it took 5 years to concieve her and since i have to wait a year to ttc (b/c of surgery), i'll be 31 when i have my second (if we concieve quickly)


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I was 18 - just! And now I will be 21 when #2 arrives!


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

I always became pregnant easily...

Baby #1 was when I was 25-26,

Baby #2 was when I was 28-29,

Baby #3 was when I was 30 and

Baby #4 was when I was 37.

There is a time for everything and every purpose,...


----------



## zeldah (Mar 29, 2003)

we were finally blessed w ds #1, a few weeks before I turned 35. Ds #2 joined us last fall, I'm 39 now and we're on the fence about #3. If it happens, we'll consider it another blessing!


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

I was 25, then another at 27 then another at 29 and most recently, my fourth and I'm 33.

I am younger than all but one of my friends. I'm glad I had them when I did...I would have been too immature any sooner and I would have felt pressed for time any later


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I was 22 when Jasper and Lukas were born. My whole life I always thought I'd have my first baby when I was 22, I think because that's how old my mom was when she had my older sister. Truthfully, it was hard for me to wait! I started wanting a baby right around when I got my first period (13), and I had the aching womb feeling starting when I was about 18. I made myself wait until I graduated from college. Jaz and Luke were born nine months to the day after graduation!

I love being a mom right now, at this age. Dp is 25 and she loves it too. We are having a lot of fun.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow! It really is a bell curve. Just like in school, go figure







ag

I had my first when I was 25, my second when I was 27 and my third when I was 32.


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

30!! that was the perfect timing for us. however, our first pregnancy resulted in m/c, had it not I would have been 28..


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

40!! My life experiences seem to mesh more with the "grandmas" I know, but most of them would be shocked to know we ebf, no-circ, co-sleep, cd, are vegan :-o


----------



## earthpapi (May 29, 2003)

i was 22 when ds was born, dw was 21. i as 24 when dd was born dw was 23. and we plan on at least 2 more!


----------



## little red monster (May 21, 2003)

I was 29 but We tried for 5 years before becoming successful. We had to go to a fertility doctor and it took 2 months later I was pregnaunt


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

I had my first son 3 weeks after my 19th birthday. I was 21 when I had my second DS, 22 for my third DS, 27 for my only DD, 29 for m 5th DS. And now at 52 we adopted our DS 5 1/2 months ago. He will be 11 months old tomorrow. Being a mom now iis so different than it was 33 years ago when I had my first. It's a lot more work at my age. But I feel like I know a lot more now than I did then. I know I'm a better mom now than I was then. I so admire all the young moms on this list. They all seem to know so much more than I did at their ages.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

dakotas mom You win.
You are amazing.

come join some of us at this tribe...

http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sh...30&pagenumber=1


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

I tried the link you posted but it doesn't go anywhere. Is there another link?


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

see if t his one works
http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sho...0&pagenumber=3


----------



## chigrrl (May 28, 2003)

dear bf and I had our surprise bundle of joy just 6 months ago. at the time of ds's birth I was 30 (still am) and bf was 22!
most people think he is the older one








I commend him on his maturity and compassion at such a young age - perhaps it is a product of growing up in the city - he grew up very fast....

me on the otherhand..ha....it is good i was older ....i was very selfish and conflicted in my early twenties !!!!!!
so happy now








peace


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was 19 when i had bubby.


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

I was 29, but it was one month before my 30th bday.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Eight days after my 26th birthday.


----------



## Mamma2Addison (Jul 3, 2002)

I was 27 when ds was born.


----------



## canadianmama (Jun 7, 2003)

I was 25 when our son was born and I'll be 27 when this next ones born, pretty average, although im usually one of the youngest moms at LLL meetings and playgroups?? What do all the other 'young' moms do??


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

I was 24 when I had my son.

I will be 27 when this baby is born.

I wanted to have babies when I was in highschool...and so I felt "old" , for me, to be having my son. I had been wanting him for over seven YEARS!!!

But..oddly enough I was told by some folks that I was "too young" to be having a baby..I should "wait longer".

I waited Looooooonnnnnggggg enough, thank you!

My mother was 19 when she got pg with me, and 20 when I was born.

Her mother was 16 when she got married and 17 when she had my mother

Her grandmother had her first baby at 17 as well.

I was an OLD woman to be having a first baby in my family!!


----------



## Caidon (Jun 9, 2003)

I am 27 and pregnant with my third, and almost certainly last. My son was born when I was 24, and my daughter was a surprise to her dad and I when I was 21 years old. I was not planning on becoming a mother until my late thirties or forties. I was never the type to have my kids and their names, etc. all planned out when I was younger. But, as it often does, life had other plans for me. My friends are all starting to have kids now, though, so it has been great this pregnancy in that way!!!


----------



## littletree (Mar 27, 2003)

I was 22 when Sequoia was born, now I'm 24. People think I'm older since I have her but I feel so young. Not very many of my friends my age have children either. I'm the youngest mama in our playgroup. Whenever someone asks my age I have to think, I don't feel I've aged since she was born.

Also, Gr8ful - Is your Sequoia a girl or boy? I don't here the name to often and am always curious


----------



## mom2sam (Jun 13, 2003)

I am 40 and gave birth to my son at the end of January. I got pregnant very easily much to my surprise and am already debating on whether to try for another one. I am a very proud momma!!!


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

moms2 sam & Little Tree, I PM you. Check your message box.


----------



## aitara (Jun 5, 2003)

I was and still am 34 when dd was born.
I'm glad I waited because I did alot of fun things in those years, traveled, studied, etc.
Now I enjoy being a SAHM. Earlier I might have felt like I was missing out on life. But being a mom is the best thing yet for me. I could say that it has almost been like a rebirth for me too!
I love my dd more than anything!








äiti


----------



## megtell (Mar 18, 2003)

#1 DD in 1991 I was 23
#2 DD in 2002 I was 33
fun, a great age difference but oy am i tired now LOL!!!!!

I was AP before the internet LOL
nak


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I was 25 when I had my first and will be 27 with the second.
I've met many moms from early to mid 20's through early to mid 30's seems like we are all the same age to me...I don't really notice any differences in age. If you're chasing a toddler then you're chasing a toddler!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

23 with dd1, 25 with dd2. I am the youngest mom in the group of mommies I am a part of. (I will be 27 next month)


----------



## rosebuds (May 23, 2003)

I was 27 when I had my first, 29 when I had my second. So grateful I had them at this age, just perfect for me although I would have told you 10 years ago that I was ready!


----------



## DreamerMama (Feb 2, 2003)

I was:

17 with my first, junior in highschool.

19 with my second

25 with my third

I will be 27 with my fourth and my last.

Feel like a youngin here







I can say, it was a different world when I had my third.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

I had my ds Jakob a little over 4 months ago when I was 25, I just turned 26 last week.

My sister-in-law is 28 and she had a baby one hour after I did. Most of the pregnancy we were able to talk to each other and be there for each other. She was in New York for the last 3 months though, and gave birth up there, me down here in FL. She got back here this month, it will be nice to have someone who shares similar beliefs close by.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Just so you all know....

for you moms who are in your late 30's and in your 40's with babies and small children you should know about this thread in Finding your Tribe:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=66576

moms under 25
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...&threadid=5566

and teen moms/former teen moms

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=48180


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I was 27 (still am) when I had my first. I *feel* kind of young to have a child, since I don't really have any friends with children. But I think this was a good age to have my babe.


----------



## remynyc (May 30, 2003)

got pregnant at 35, had my son at 36. he's 5 months old now and i just turned 37 and really hope to have another before i'm 40. we'll see . . .


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

27 when my first dd was born, 29 when the second one came along


----------



## amyrobynne (May 28, 2003)

Assuming things go well over the next 7+ months, I'll be 25 when I have my first. I'm hoping to go a few days late and hit my half birthday 3/1.


----------



## dlb (Feb 7, 2002)

Two days before my twenty-first birthday!

No bar hopping for me, I was drunk on baby!

dlb


----------



## snoodess (Apr 30, 2003)

Just had my first at 33, but I turned 34 a week ago!


----------



## manitoba_mommy (Jun 20, 2003)

I had my first when I was 15 (ya, yipes!), my second at a few days shy of 21 and my third at a few months shy of 27. I plkan on having one more in 3 1/2 to 5 years (depending on how things go) so I will be 30-32 or so when my last is born.

It has been interesting and I would not trade a moment!

MM


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

My mom was 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31, 34, and 37 when she had her large family.

She bf'ed inbetween each.


----------



## MomOfHeathens (Apr 24, 2003)

I was 16 with my first (he just turned 12!), 19 with my second, and 27 with my third. That last little one snuck in there because I was told I couldn't have anymore children. lol

I'm finished having babies and it seems that they all came along when they were meant to and I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Had my first when I was 25, and my second at nearly 28. I am one of the only people in my circle of friends who has kids.


----------



## hslingmomof4 (Jun 4, 2003)

DD1 19yro
DD2 22yro
DD3 25yro
DS 26yro

I love it. I will be 44 when ds will be in college. My prime! Although, I've felt like an outcast with my friends my age. Most of my friends today are in their 40's. We had children together. I'm 31 now.


----------



## DisaCherie (Jul 11, 2003)

#1 16yo
#2 17yo
#3 22yo
#4 24yo
#5 NOT


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

I had my first one at 32 -- didn't even feel ready until 30.


----------



## cariadanam (Apr 30, 2003)

1st at 28, 2nd at 30 - and hubby says thats it!


----------



## Paxetbonum (Jul 16, 2003)

Got pregnant while 20 was 21 when I had little A.

She is a home birth, BF, co-sleeping baby and I am always happy to meet really young mommies like me who AP.


----------



## MyBabiesCome1st (Jul 14, 2003)

I was 20 when DD was born. I'm 22 now and expecting my second child in November. I'm always the youngest at PGs and usually on the messageboards too. Oh well, LOL.


----------



## Moonqueen (Nov 20, 2001)

i was 21 and felt way too young (but, of course, don't regret a thing)


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi. I was 32 when DD was born. Today's my Birthday---so that makes 33 and loving it!!

I didn't realize everyone was so young either. You all are really great!

Faith


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

I was 28 and felt totally ready. I am glad I waited. I was pretty wild when I was younger.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am expecting my first one in few weeks - I am 28 and I still feel like I could have waited. I feel mature to have a child, but I certainly could be enjoying life only with my DH for couple more years....


----------



## Kalliesmama (Mar 13, 2002)

I was 19 when I had DD. It was definitely a good time for DH and I (he was 20) simply because we felt ready and adore having little ones around, but I have to admit it made finishing school just a tad bit more challenging. I am now 21 and we will both graduate from college this December


----------



## mamahammer (Jul 30, 2003)

I was 23 when Thomas was born, and Matt was 25. We'll probably be 25/6 and 27/8 with the next one.


----------



## AahRee (Jan 23, 2003)

I was 27 when Katie was born. (I'm 28 now). We think she might be our one and only, but if we have another, it won't be for a few years, so I'll be at least 30 when we have #2, if there is a #2...


----------

